# Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel (USB) unter WIN 7



## guna7 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin im Besitz des Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel (USB). 

Wie bringe ich das Teil unter WIN 7 zum Laufen?


----------



## guna7 (26. Mai 2009)

Hat niemand ne Idee?


----------



## guna7 (28. Mai 2009)

"push"


----------



## guna7 (30. Mai 2009)

Hat denn niemand mehr ein solches Lenkrad zu Hause?

Wäre eigentlich schade drum, wenn es nicht mehr unter WIN 7 funktionieren würde. Ist immer noch ein super Wheel. 

Muss ich mir wirklich ein neues Lenkrad kaufen?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Mai 2009)

Nunja, das Wheel ist ja nun auch ziemlich alt - 1999 kam es raus. Ich glaube das wird schwer da etwas rauszuholen. Wenn es keine Treiber gibt, klappt da nichts.
Da musst du wohl ein Neues holen wenn du weiter spielen möchtest.

Gruß,
André


----------



## guna7 (30. Mai 2009)

Klar möchte ich weiterhin spielen. Rennspiele gehören zu meinen Favoriten.

Wäre schade um das Lenkrad, bin damit auch heute noch sehr zufrieden.   Aber wenn's nicht anders geht, muss eben was neues her.

Ich liebäugle ja mit dem G25. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hab eins. 
Also mein Kumpel hat das Driving Force Pro und ... naja, wenn man sich an das G25 gewöhnt hat, ist es schon schlechter. Vorallem die Pedalerie vom DFP ist grauenhaft - da hat das G25 deutliche Vorteile.
Allerdings ist es auch sehr teuer. Fahren kann man mit beiden.


----------



## guna7 (30. Mai 2009)

Das G25 ist aber schon stark im Preis gefallen. Gugst du: Logitech G25 Racing Wheel, USB (PC/PS2/PS3) (963416-0914) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Denke mal, wenn ich das Microsoft-Wheel nicht mehr zum Laufen kriege unter WIN 7, werde ich mir das G25 holen. Wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Mai 2009)

165€ ist aber immer noch happig. 
Naja, wenn es das G25 wird. Gute Wahl!


----------



## guna7 (30. Mai 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> 165€ ist aber immer noch happig.


Ja, sicher. Aber da hat man wenigstens was vernünftiges für sein Geld. Nützt ja nix, wenn ich mir was billiges kaufe und das taugt dann nix. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat das Sidewinder damals auch über 180,- DM gekostet. Und das mit 30% Rabatt. Ging damals über letsbuyit.com


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (6. Juni 2009)

Also hier gibts heute das 
*Logitech Driving Force GT für 59,95€.
*

iBOOD - Logitech Driving Force GT Lenkread für PlayStation und PC


----------



## guna7 (6. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Tipp! Habe mir aber schon ein Logitech G 25 bestellt. Leider ist es noch nicht angekommen aber ich bin schon gespannt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Juni 2009)

Genau, kauf dir das G25, damit du mir das Netzteil von dem MS SW FF Wheel verkaufen kannst, weil meins ist irgendwie abhanden gekommen... Ich hab zwar noch ein MS SW Prezision Racing Wheel, aber das macht kein Spass...


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (6. Juni 2009)

Lohnt sich denn der 3fache Preis?
Also das Angebot ist echt undschlagbar und läuft nur noch heute.

Investiere die -immerhin- 120€ lieber in etwas anderes...


----------



## guna7 (6. Juni 2009)

Tja, wie gesagt, das G25 ist schon bestellt (besser gesagt bei ebay ersteigert). Das Angebot kommt leider zu spät! Ich habe auch selber noch keinen Test über das besagte Wheel gelesen: Gibt's da was?


----------



## Lexx (6. Juni 2009)

guna7 schrieb:


> Hat denn niemand mehr ein solches Lenkrad zu Hause?
> 
> Wäre eigentlich schade drum, wenn es nicht mehr unter WIN 7 funktionieren würde. Ist immer noch ein super Wheel.
> 
> Muss ich mir wirklich ein neues Lenkrad kaufen?



ich denke mal, wird nicht notwendig sein.
(im notfall kauf ichs dir ab.. ! hatte damals die kohle nicht mehr und später  gabs es nicht mehr..)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn du ihn simpel ansteckst.. ?
Was meint Systemsteuerung.. ? (gibtsn eintrag für spieleeingabe/joysticks)
(bin grad in büro.. mac only hier)

Mein Sidewinder FF 2 Joystick ist genauso alt und funktioniert absolut reibungslos unter W7 x64


----------



## guna7 (6. Juni 2009)

Einen Eintrag gibt's schon aber das Wheel lässt sich nicht kalibrieren. Da gibt's Optionen wie bei einem Joystick, das passt alles nicht. Die Software kann man auch nicht installieren. 

Abkaufen, hm, na mal sehen. Wenn ich mein neues Lenkrad habe und das funzt einwandfrei, können wir drüber reden.


----------



## Lexx (6. Juni 2009)

Die Software brauchst du nicht mehr (sind doch eh nur Win95/98-Treiber drauf, oder.. ?)

Aber er zeigt den richtigen Namen an.. ?

Schon mal probiert , ob ihn Spiele finden und er funktioniert.. ?


----------



## guna7 (6. Juni 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Die Software brauchst du nicht mehr (sind doch eh nur Win95/98-Treiber drauf, oder.. ?)


Eben, die lassen sich nicht installieren.


Lexx schrieb:


> Aber er zeigt den richtigen Namen an.. ?
> 
> Schon mal probiert , ob ihn Spiele finden und er funktioniert.. ?


Muss ich morgen noch mal testen. Komme imo nicht in WIN 7 rein. Da ist irgendwas faul.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (6. Juni 2009)

guna7 schrieb:


> Tja, wie gesagt, das G25 ist schon bestellt (besser gesagt bei ebay ersteigert). Das Angebot kommt leider zu spät!



Ach sooo, alles klar.  Ich dachte jetzt bei einem Händler, da könntest du es widerrufen. 

(Außer es ist ein kein privater Verkäufer sondern ein Ebay-Händler...)



guna7 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch selber noch keinen Test über das besagte Wheel gelesen: Gibt's da was?



Es soll wirklich gut sein. Und auch kompatibel mit der PS3.
Logitech Driving Force GT im Test - PC-WELT

Jedoch ists jetzt schon ausverkauft.
Also dann: Noch viel Spaß mit dem G25!


----------



## guna7 (6. Juni 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> (Außer es ist ein kein privater Verkäufer sondern ein Ebay-Händler...)


Nein, ist privat!





[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Es soll wirklich gut sein. Und auch kompatibel mit der PS3.
> Logitech Driving Force GT im Test - PC-WELT


Ja, hört sich gut an. 


[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Also dann: Noch viel Spaß mit dem G25!



Danke!


----------



## Lexx (6. Juni 2009)

guna7 schrieb:


> Eben, die lassen sich nicht installieren.
> 
> Muss ich morgen noch mal testen. Komme imo nicht in WIN 7 rein. Da ist irgendwas faul.



Naja, mich beschleicht nun irgendwie der Eindruck, daß du eher dein G25 verwendest und nicht mehr an einem Funktionieren des MS Wheels interessiert bist.
Aber ich kann mich auch irren..


----------



## guna7 (6. Juni 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Naja, mich beschleicht nun irgendwie der Eindruck, daß du eher dein G25 verwendest .........


Na ja, könnte was dran sein. 

Aber noch isses nicht da.


----------



## Lexx (9. Juni 2009)

das MS Wheel nochmals probiert.. ?
geht definitiv nicht.. ?


----------



## guna7 (9. Juni 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> das MS Wheel nochmals probiert.. ?
> geht definitiv nicht.. ?


Nein, leider noch nicht (zeitlliche Gründe). 

Außerdem musste ich WIN7 neu installieren, habe da irgendwelchen Mist gebaut. 

Das G25 ist heute angekommen. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich hab's noch nicht mal ausgepackt.

Sobald ich was weiß, poste ich hier und halte dich auf dem Laufenden. Kann aber ne Weile dauern.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juni 2009)

Eins rate ich dir, passe mit dem Schaltelement auf, da ist ja diese silberne Teil, da die Knöpfe umrahmt. Da gehen sowas von einfach Kratzer rein.
Aber ansonst: Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## Lexx (14. Juni 2009)

schon wo rangerast oder aus der Kurve geflooogen..  ?

Gibts was neues von der MS FF Wheel-Front.. ?


----------



## guna7 (14. Juni 2009)

Noch nicht! Ich versuche es morgen zu testen. Geduld, Geduld!


----------



## Lexx (15. Juni 2009)

nur keinen Stress.. 

vom Stress kommen Kinder..


----------



## guna7 (15. Juni 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> nur keinen Stress..
> 
> vom Stress kommen Kinder..


  Ich dachte, die bringt der Storch!


----------



## guna7 (16. Juni 2009)

@ Lexx

So, endlich habe ich die Zeit gefunden das MS FF Wheel unter WIN 7 zu testen. Ohne irgendwelche Software/Treiber zu installieren funktioniert das Wheel unter WIN 7. Einfach per USB einstecken und los geht's! Einfacher geht's ja nimmer!

Mist eigentlich, denn jetzt habe ich gar keinen Vorwand mehr um den Kauf des G25 zu rechtfertigen.   (schlechtes Gewissen)

Werde aber wohl doch eher zum G25 greifen, jetzt wo ich es schon mal habe. Leider habe ich es noch nicht getestet. Sobald ich was weiß, poste ich hier noch mal. Kann aber wieder ein bisschen dauern, bin schließlich nicht der Schnellste.


----------



## guna7 (16. Juni 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Eins rate ich dir, passe mit dem Schaltelement auf, da ist ja diese silberne Teil, da die Knöpfe umrahmt. Da gehen sowas von einfach Kratzer rein.
> Aber ansonst: Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## guna7 (24. Juni 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> Naja, mich beschleicht nun irgendwie der Eindruck, daß du eher dein G25 verwendest und nicht mehr an einem Funktionieren des MS Wheels interessiert bist.
> Aber ich kann mich auch irren..


Du irrst dich nicht! 

Zwar habe ich das Microsoft-Wheel zum Laufen gebracht, das G25 ist aber so was von saugeil! Ich konnte es zwar aufgrund meiner Verletzungen nach meinem Motorradunfall (die Bewegungsfreiheit ist noch etwas eingeschränkt), noch nicht ausgiebig testen, was ich aber erlebt habe war einfach nur geil. Wie wird das erst werden, wenn's wieder richtig geht? 

Nun ja, da ich das G25 nun mal habe, werde ich wohl eher dieses nutzen als das Sidewinder.   


<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Eins rate ich dir, passe mit dem Schaltelement auf, da ist ja diese silberne Teil, da die Knöpfe umrahmt. Da gehen sowas von einfach Kratzer rein.
> Aber ansonst: Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


Schon ein Malheur passiert, kacke!


----------



## Lexx (24. Juni 2009)

So, nachdem das MS FFW USB nun ersetzt wurde:

In Hamburg gibts noch eine Bude, die 
1.) (angeblich) noch mehr als 10 Stück lagernd hat,
2.) sie zwar neu sind, aber aufgrund des Alters als gebraucht veräussert werden,
3.) noch dazu in Originalschachtel. Bin ein Schachtel-Fetischist.. 
weil ich so oft übersiedle.. 
und 4.) um € 49,- das Stück. Natürlich exklusive Versand.

Wenn du es unter Umständen verkaufen willst, mach mir bitte ein Angebot
oder informiere mich über deine "Bedingungen".

Danke.


----------



## guna7 (26. Juni 2009)

@ Lexx

Tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen aber ich werde es behalten. Für alle Fälle, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Lexx (29. Juni 2009)

Ah, danke für die Information.
Aber enttäuscht bin ich nicht.. 
Ich werde beizeiten schon noch irgendwo eines herbekommen..

Momentan hält sich mein Drang nach RAUSCH eher in Grenzen, 
der verträgt sich nicht mit ANNO... *g*


----------



## guna7 (6. Juli 2009)

Warum willst du eigentlich unbedingt ein Sidewinder?


----------



## Lexx (6. Juli 2009)

aus sentimentalen Gründen.. 
hab eine MS Maus USB (nicht tot zu bekommen)
hab einen MS SW FF 2 USB Joystick (als Hantelersatz *g*)
nach 2 3 Stunden tun dir da schon die Sehnen weh.. 

.. und das MS SW FF Wheel USB.. hm.. der Vollständigkeit halber,
preislich, und ich kenns von früher..
Bekannter hatte eines, nur mit Gameport-Connector.

und: so halt.. einfach so..


----------



## guna7 (6. Juli 2009)

War und ist ein super Wheel. 

Willst aber schon die Ausführung mit USB, oder?


----------



## Lexx (8. Juli 2009)

na klar mit USB.

Muss aber mal meine Kartenabrechnung abwarten, 
und was mein Kontostand diesbezüglich meint.


----------



## guna7 (2. August 2009)

Hast du schon ein MS Wheel?


----------



## Restricted (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe heute etwas im Keller rumgesucht und mein altes Sidewinderlenkrad ausgegraben 

voller vorfreude zum PC gerannt angeschlossen ABER nix passiert 

Könnt ihr mir irgentwelche Ratschläge geben wie ich das Lenkrad wieder zum laufen bekomme?

Ich benutzte Windows 7 USB Adapter auch vorhanden(wusste garnich das ich den hab )

aber treiber für win7 nich aufzufinden und Mein Computer sagt Unknown Device 

Bitte um ratschlag

mfg Restricted


----------



## wildcarts (24. Oktober 2010)

@Restricted

Darf man deinen Satzsalat so interpretieren, das du die Ur-Variante des MS-Lenkrades ohne nativen USB-Anschluss hast?

Ich bin nicht sicher, aber gab es damit nicht schon unter XP Probleme?

PS: Punkt, Komma, Strich führen im Sprachgebrauch durchaus ein sinnvolles Dasein.


----------



## Restricted (24. Oktober 2010)

ja ich hab die ur-Version aber mit dem dazugehörigen USB anschluss


----------



## DrCreamPie (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe selbst gerade meinen MS SW FFW (USB) ausgegraben und einfach mal angestöpselt und siehe da er wird unter Windoof 7 sogar erkannt als solcher!
Jedoch habe ich ein paar Problemchen bemerkt, erstens werden die Achsen nicht mehr gleich vergeben wie früher;
die X Achse gehört immer noch der Lenkung,
Die positive hälfte der Y Achse macht immer noch das Gaspedal,
aber das Bremspedal ist nicht mehr auf der negativ Y Achse sondern macht nun ganz alleine die Z Achse und da beginnt das Problem.
Ich habe das Lenkrad, nach einer standard Kalibrierung, im neuen NFS HP getestet und gemerkt das ich das Bremspedal halb durch drücken muss damit ich die Knöpfe in den Einstellungen definieren kann, ansonsten meldet sich die Z Achse sofort.
Soweit so gut, im Game funktioniert dann auch alles, Knöpfe, Lenkung, Gas, auch das Bremspedal geht dann ohne es immer drücken zu müssen, es bremst zwar erst ab der hälfte aber es funzt, alles geht, ausser dem Force Feedback!
Ich habe die Stromversorgung eingesteckt und der Force Knopf ist an (dauerlicht), es gibt auch widerstand und zentriert, nur bleibt die Kraft immer konstant und rüttelt nicht wie früher.
Im game ist FFB auch an, und geht auch mit dem Xbox 360 WiCo.
Kennt vielleicht jemand einen funktionierenden Treiber oder Treiber tweak dafür?


----------



## guna7 (7. Januar 2011)

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Treiber für WIN7 gefunden. Ob es da überhaupt einen gibt?

Allerdings habe ich die Suche aufgegeben, da ich nun ein G25 nutze.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Januar 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Treiber für WIN7 gefunden. Ob es da überhaupt einen gibt?
> 
> Allerdings habe ich die Suche aufgegeben, da ich nun ein G25 nutze.



Bei mir funktioniert das Lenkrad (USB-Version) einwandfrei mit den Standard-Treibern die Win7 automatisch installiert. Spiele damit z.B. GTR2/Evo, NASCAR Racing 2003 Season, usw.  Ich denke mal die Ur-Version mit Gameport kann man vielleicht auch zum laufen bringen wenn man den Treiber manuell auswählt? Wäre nen Versuch wert...  





DrCreamPie schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst gerade meinen MS SW FFW (USB) ausgegraben und einfach mal angestöpselt und siehe da er wird unter Windoof 7 sogar erkannt als solcher!
> Jedoch habe ich ein paar Problemchen bemerkt, erstens werden die Achsen nicht mehr gleich vergeben wie früher;
> die X Achse gehört immer noch der Lenkung,
> Die positive hälfte der Y Achse macht immer noch das Gaspedal,
> ...



Ich denke das ist eher ein Problem vom Spiel wenn das FF nicht funktioniert. Geht es denn in anderen Spielen?   Das Bremspedal sollte sich eigentlich auch richtig kalibrieren lassen, kann ja nicht sein dass nur 50% der Pedalstellungen genutzt werden können. Ich denke auch hier muss das Spiel damit zurecht kommen dass das Bremspedal eine eigene Achse vorsieht.  Kann man in den Gamecontroller-Einstellungen nicht irgendwas umstellen mit "kombinierte Pedalachse" oder so?


----------



## guna7 (16. Januar 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert das Lenkrad (USB-Version) einwandfrei mit den Standard-Treibern die Win7 automatisch installiert.


Bei mir funktioniert es eigentlich auch. Habs mir halt eingeredet oder als Vorwand genommen, dass es nicht funzt, um ein G25 zu kaufen.   

Du weißt was ich meine?


----------



## Chron-O-John (17. Januar 2011)

Najo, ForceFeedback hängt auch vom spiel ab. allerdings gibts unter Win7 in vergleich zu WinXP (wo man die Original-Treiber verwenden kann) deutlich schlechtere Effekte. Ich hab mir für Rennspiele eine zweite Festplatte mit WinXP eingebaut.


----------



## Lexx (21. Januar 2011)

> Ich denke das ist eher ein Problem vom Spiel wenn das FF nicht funktioniert. Geht es denn in anderen Spielen? Das Bremspedal sollte sich eigentlich auch richtig kalibrieren lassen, kann ja nicht sein dass nur 50% der Pedalstellungen genutzt werden können. Ich denke auch hier muss das Spiel damit zurecht kommen dass das Bremspedal eine eigene Achse vorsieht. Kann man in den Gamecontroller-Einstellungen nicht irgendwas umstellen mit "kombinierte Pedalachse" oder so?


meiner meinung nach liegt es ausschliesslich an den spielen.
wieso können uralt-games wie "grand prix legends" (1999!!)
unter win 7 ein seit win98 gewohntes "fahrfeeling" erzeugen
inkl. FF-effekte.
(hat das nicht gerade jemand die gameport-version erwöhnt.. :-p ?)

und ach so tolle perlen wie NFS HP oder dieser ganze neumodische
codemaster shit schaffen es seit jahren nicht..
(ok, die colin mcraes (1-3) sind über alles erhaben)

und überhaupt das F1 2011, ein affront uns fahrern gegenüber..

bei mir funktioniert das MS SW FF Wheel USB wie gewohnt.


----------



## Richinaldo (25. Januar 2011)

DrCreamPie schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst gerade meinen MS SW FFW (USB) ausgegraben und einfach mal angestöpselt und siehe da er wird unter Windoof 7 sogar erkannt als solcher!
> Jedoch habe ich ein paar Problemchen bemerkt, erstens werden die Achsen nicht mehr gleich vergeben wie früher;
> die X Achse gehört immer noch der Lenkung,
> Die positive hälfte der Y Achse macht immer noch das Gaspedal,
> ...


Hay habe von Thrustmaster den Joystick T.Flight Stick Hotas X und die Software.Wenn ich das Control panel aufmache,wird auch mein Sidewinter Lenkrad angezeigt und kann es einbinden.Geht auch mit der Software von Fanatec Porsche wheel.Spiel ohne probleme F1 2010  Shift und Dirt 2


----------



## revisable (8. August 2011)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.
Ich spiele GPL auf Win7 mit einem Sidewinder Wheel und habe
keine Möglichkeit die FF Stärke zu varieren (weder ingame, noch im Standard Joystick menu
noch in diesem 4.0 Treiber, der abstürzt) Die Achsen funktionieren hingegen tadellos.

Wäre für hilfreiche Antwort dankbar, möglichst ohne OS oder Hardware Wechsel.
Danke !


----------



## guna7 (12. August 2011)

Hui, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen. Habe nämlich mein Sidewinder gegen ein G25 getauscht.


----------



## Lexx (17. August 2011)

der 4.0er treiber war doch noch für win98.. ?
wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre.

ab XP war der doch schon integriert.

schätze mal, aufgrund des alters des produktes,
der funktionalität des momentanen treibers, 
updates/neues wirds da nicht mehr geben.

btw: die FF-stärke kann man aber trotzdem noch
in den controllereigenschaften festlegen.. ?
(muss ich mal nachkontrollieren.)


----------



## Sublimearcher (6. September 2011)

also was ich hier so gelesen habe sollte es unter Win7 64 funktionieren; wenn auch ohne Software. Sehr gut 
in ebay ist momentan eines drin und ich überleg mir ob ich drauf bieten soll. 
Naja, bekomm ichs ja auch für einen €, dann ists mir egal obs geht oder nicht ^^
Ich wills einfach um der alten Tage willen, das war des beste Lenkrad, das ich je hatte! Die Sidewinderprodukte generell... ich benutze den Joystick immer noch, der ist schlichtweg unschlagbar wenn ihr mich fragt. Ich mag den größeren Wiederstand! Fühlt sich gerade im Joystick wesentlich realistischer an. Mag sein, dass man nach 8h dauerzocken dann ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung hat, aber wenigstens stimmt das Spielgefühl


----------



## bigbluehh (25. September 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hatte heute auch das Problem mit meinem alten USB MS FFW als ich F1 2011 spielen wollte. Die alten FFW Controller Treiben laufen nicht unter Windows 7 64bit und ohne extra Treiber wird warum auch immer das Gaspedal bei mir nicht erkannt, alle anderen Achsen und Tasten funktionieren.
Nach 2 Stunden intensiver Suche im Netz habe ich dann einen aktuellen FF Wheel Treiber von Thrustmaster sowie das Programm DXTweak2 heruntergeladen.

Thrustmaster Treiber
DXTweak2

Nach der Installation des Trustmaster Treibers wurde auch das Gaspedal erkannt aber leider nur 3 verschieden Stufen (kein Gas, ca 20% Gas und Vollgas). Hier Hilft das Programm DXTweak2 aus, was ich danach gestartet habe und konnte damit alle Achsen (Lenkrad, Brems- und Gaspedal) ansteuern und einstellen (readme lesen).
Danach F1 2011 gestartet und mein Wheel ausgewählt und tadaaaaa es funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## revisable (25. September 2011)

Hallo,

hab ich dich richtig verstanden du hast nen Thrustmaster Treiber für ein MS Wheel installiert ?

Wie siehts mit dem FF aus ? kann man das einstellen ?


----------



## bigbluehh (25. September 2011)

Hallo,
ja richtig , ich habe einen Thrustmaster Treiber installiert und nicht den letzten Microsoft Treiber vom Wheel (der lies sich nicht installieren unter W7 64). Ich habe auch Treiber anderer Hersteller testweise installiert aber nur bei Thrustmaster reagierte das Gaspedal.
Ich kann ausserhalb von Games das FF nicht einstellen oder irgendewelche Profile anlegen, ich habe auch nur den Treiber installiert und keinen Profileditor oder sowas, vieleicht geht es ja (siehe Das Posting #51).
Allerdings funktioniert FF bei mir in F1 2011 und dort in den Ingame Settings kann ich zb die Stärke usw einstellen was sich auch bemerkbar macht.
Gut , die FF Efekte werden wohl nicht so 100% ausgeführt wie man es von den original Treibern kennt aber ich kann schon unterschiede Spüren zwischen Asphalt, Gras, Sand, Randsteine und auch bei Kollisionen ist es ganz ok. Auch der Wiederstand in den Kurven abhänig von der Geschwindigkeit ist vorhanden und für mich voll ok.

GPL = Grand Prix Legend ? Muss ich auch mal wieder installieren , da gibts ja so einige Updates der Community. Is schon echt geil gewesen damals.


----------



## revisable (26. September 2011)

Komisch, ich hab mit den Achsen null Probleme. Nur das mit dem FF klappt bei GPL / Win 7 nicht. Ich kann die Werte in die entsprechende INI eintragen, aber es werden (fast) bei jedem GPL Start die maximal FF Werte gezogen. Das ist absolut unfahrbar. Gottseidank kann man das FF per Knopfdruck auf dem Wheel ganz ausschalten. GPL ist echt Hammer. Schwierig, aber es macht heidenspass.

Naja wird wahrscheinlich keine Alternative geben als auf meine Platte ne XP Install anzulegen um dass FF zu nutzen.


----------



## jexhammer (27. September 2011)

wo lann ich denn in welche ini was für ff reinschreiben, und was ist der maximale wert. ich spiele f1 2011 unter win7 64bit und das ff ist nen witz man merkt zwar nen bisschen aber zum vergleich allein nur von der stärke her ein witz. kann man das was ändern ?


----------



## Ascarius (29. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das MS FF Wheel (USB) unter Win 7 (64 bit), auf der Windows-Ebene läuft es bei mir einwandfrei. Auch mit Achsen, wie oben beschrieben, habe ich keine Probleme. 
F1 2010 habe ich einwandfrei mit FF fahren können. 

Wenn ich aber nun F1 2011 starte, schaltet sich beim Programmstart jedes mal sofort FF aus (ingame habe ich es aktiviert, das Lenkrad an sich wird auch "normal" erkannt, nur eben kein FF). Die vorgeschlagene Installation von Thrustmaster-Treibern hat leider nicht geholfen.

Hat jemand auch diese Erfahrung gemacht, und womöglich sogar eine Lösungsmöglichkeit?

Vielen Dank schon mal ....


----------



## cynaut (19. November 2011)

Hallo!  

Nachdem ich auch mein altes Sidewinder Gameport FF Wheel aktivieren wollte, bin ich hier gelandet. 
USB/Gameport Adapter funktioniert beim meinem Wheel nicht.  

Wenn ich nun ein älteres FF Wheel und Pedal mit nativem USB hätte, scheint die Funktion unter Windows7 ein reines Glücksspiel zu sein, sehe ich das richtig? 
 Der Verkäufer eines USB/Gameport meinte, da muss ein neues her. Von Microsoft, was solide ist und eine lange Lebensdauer hat. Wobei die Lebensdauer offenbar von dem Anschluss abhängig ist. 
Ein Armutszeugnis. 
Bin jetzt noch angefressen, dass ich das Wheel in die Tonne kloppen kann.  

Leider hätte ich eben die besagte Möglichkeit, ein MS FF Wheel mit USB zu bekommen. 
Nur, bringt mir das was? 

LG  cynaut


----------



## Turoc (15. Januar 2012)

Habe gerade mein SW FFB aus dem Keller für Dirt3 geholt, den Trustmaster Treiber drauf, ohne irgendwelche Achsen zu Justieren, und siehe da, es läuft einwandfrei !!

Hatte das Teil schon aufgegeben ^^

Treiber: http://ts.thrustmaster.com/download/accessories/pc/Unified_Drivers/2009_FFD_1.exe

System: Win7 64bit


----------



## win7-64 (8. März 2014)

Der link ist leider tot.
Ich habe auf der Thrustmaster Seite einen anderen unified Treiber gefunden, der eine "2009" im Namen trägt.
2009_FFD_2.exe (für das F430 FFB).

Wie gehe ich jetzt vor? Das Lenkrad einfach erst einmal anschließen?
Oder zuerst die Treiber installieren und das Lenkrad dann anschließen?


----------



## Norisk699 (11. März 2014)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt. 

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem ein Microsoft Force Feedback Wheel (ja, so ein ganz altes) sogar mit Windows 8 laufen. Wurde ohne Treiber von Windows direkt erkannt...

Allerdings bin ich nun endlich auf ein gutes neues Lenkrad umgestiegen (Fanatec ; siehe sysprofile falls es wen interessiert)


Achja und falls jemand fragt: NEIN ich habe das alte Wheel nicht mehr. Ich habe es jemandem hier ausm Forum gegen Erstattung der Portokosten geschenkt 
Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher wer das war... der hat das jedenfalls auch mit Win 7 x64 laufen...


----------



## Nessajah86 (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch noch ein MS SW Wheel zu hause (Ohne FF, mit USB!).
Wenn ich das Wheel einstecke erkennt mein Win8.1 (32-Bit) das Lenkrad sogar mit der richtigen Bezeichnung.
Nur habe ich das selbige Problem mit den Achsen, die hier mehrmals beschrieben wurden.

Bremspedal liegt auf der Z-Achse und sobald ich eine Achse bewege geht der Curser von der Kalibrierung ganz nach unten.
Achsen funktionieren, nur werden die falsch gemappt.

Schafft hier auch der Thrustmaster Treiber und das DXTweak abhilfe?

Bin gespannt auf die Antworten. Hätte nie gedacht, dass es noch so viele Anhänger dieses Lenkrades gibt.

Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Ich habe hier noch ein Original SW Gamepad. Das bekomme ich wirklich nicht mehr zum laufen (Gameport).
Falls es einer haben will, mir ne PN, den rest machen wir dann so aus!

Vielen Dank.


----------



## BoltarCavanaugh (28. Juni 2014)

Servus!

Ich habe ZWEI davon  

eins in Benutzung und eines zur Sicherheit im Keller, sehr gut verpackt, falls das Hauptwheel den Geist aufgibt. Ich habe sehr lange mit einem Fanatec geliebäugelt, und tus auch immer noch, aber 300€ sind mir einfach zu viel. Wenn ich das Gefühl hätte, dass ich damit besser fahren würde, würde ich es kaufen. Aber 15 Jahre mit dem Sidewinder und ich weiss, von der Steuerung her geht nicht viel besser. Klar, das Fanatec ist sehr viel luxuriöser, aber 300€? Nee.

Also ich nutze W7 64 und es läuft sehr gut. Habe gerade im Steam Sale Assetto Corsa gekauft und so ein tolles Feedback hatte ich noch nie mit dem Wheel. Ich weiss sehr sehr genau in welchem Zustand das jeweilige Fahrzeug sich befindet, viel genauer als bei RaceRoom o.ä. Allerdings wars ein bisschen Einstellungsgefummel, was aber auch mit dem Early Access Status des Spieles zusammenhängt. Jetzt ist es aber echt perfekt und ich bin echt grinsend Runde um Runde um Monza gefahren, weil das Wheel so irre viele unterschiedliche Rückmeldungen geben kann. Man erkennt einfach ob vorne oder hinten ein Reifen blockiert, ob er über- oder untersteuert. Weltklasse.

Aber DTM Experience macht mir zu großen Spaß, als dass ich es sein lassen könnte. Seit heute ist ja der Multiplayer für alle zum Alpha-Testen verfügbar, vielleicht sieht man sich mal 

Gruß 
Boltar


PS: Bei ebay und co gehen die Dinger für 50-100 € weg, je nach Zustand. Daran erkennt man, was für ein erstklassiges Wheel das ist. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein Sidewinder Revival... Hab noch das 3D Pro Gamepad und den StrategicCommander im Keller.


----------



## Nessajah86 (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo nochmal: weiss keiner wie ich die beiden Achsen des SW-Racing Wheels wieder wie früher auf eine Achse legen kann?
Brauche das für den LS13, Rennspiele funktionieren bestimmt auch so.

Danke.


----------

